# Fly fishing beaches of Marco Island



## Jorgerivadeneira (Aug 7, 2019)

any one have any recommendations as to where to do some wade fishing in Marco island off the beaches. Was thinking about going to tiger tail beach and the lagoon. Would appreciate the help.


----------



## Pmn000 (Aug 24, 2011)

There are good Snook on the beaches in Marco right now. Go to Tiger tail and hit the north end when the tide is moving. There have also been nice fish on the south end, near Caxambas Pass. And dont wade. Stay as far up on the beach as possible.


----------



## Jorgerivadeneira (Aug 7, 2019)

Pmn000 said:


> There are good Snook on the beaches in Marco right now. Go to Tiger tail and hit the north end when the tide is moving. There have also been nice fish on the south end, near Caxambas Pass. And dont wade. Stay as far up on the beach as possible.


Why is that ?


----------



## Pmn000 (Aug 24, 2011)

Jorgerivadeneira said:


> Why is that ?


The fish will be up very tight, basically where the water meets the sand. Its much more fun to sight cast to them, rather than wade and blind cast while they swim around you.


----------



## Jorgerivadeneira (Aug 7, 2019)

Pmn000 said:


> The fish will be up very tight, basically where the water meets the sand. Its much more fun to sight cast to them, rather than wade and blind cast while they swim around you.


Awesome, I’m going to give that a shot. Hopefully the weather allows this weekend!


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

Start looking for the fish 100’ down the beach laying right up next to shore. As you walk down the beach they will swim off a bit.


----------



## Scott Kor (Feb 3, 2019)

Steve_Mevers said:


> Start looking for the fish 100’ down the beach laying right up next to shore. As you walk down the beach they will swim off a bit.


Jorger, I can vouch for this and the comments from PMN000. I was there last year in early Sept. I woke up at the crack of dawn and walked down to the beach. There were reds nosed up to the beach every 10 yards. I managed to catch two decent fish before a couple of joggers ran past me on the edge. As I watched them run down the beach, I could see the wakes of fish leaving the scene as they spooked off. After that, I saw no more fish on the edge, but lots of bait. Later in the day, I fished a sink tip and shooting line and distance cast a chartreuse whistler. I caught a variety of fish including, jacks, ladys, trout and puppy reds. That evening, I found some stretches of beach with no people on them and I started seeing the reds and a few snook coming in close again. Overall, there was plenty of action for a busy beach, but the quality fish were where the people weren't.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Be on the water just before dawn if possible - then leave when the people show up...


----------



## Landry (Aug 18, 2019)

Jorgerivadeneira said:


> any one have any recommendations as to where to do some wade fishing in Marco island off the beaches. Was thinking about going to tiger tail beach and the lagoon. Would appreciate the help.


Great spot. I have done really well there on the outer beach for snook and caught some nice jacks, trout and a red in the lagoon. My in-laws used to have a condo there. We are Canadians.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Capt LeMay had some good advise there. Start at 1st light. I'm usually done by about an hour after sunrise. Tho you will see them after that and their eat ratios go way down. As the good capt mentioned, people in general will shut them down on the bite.

You don't have to wade at all. You are basically walking the beach quietly and you'll see them swimming along the shoreline. Small white flies that push a bit of water (shminnows and DT Specials). Lead the fish and wait till they come and then work it away from them. 

Use a stripping basket. You'll thank me for that lil tip. If you can, use a clear tip or full clear intermediate line and all fluorocarbon leader system.

In the evening outgoing tides, find a spot in the pass(s) and use either a full sink line or the intermediate line you used in the morning and use darker colors. I use the same rule of thumb as when to fish in the morning, except reversed. So an hr before sunset till dark. I tend to also use sinking flies, since the passes are deep and the snook hug the bottom. A stripping basket is a must!

Ted


----------



## formerWAflyfisher (Sep 5, 2008)

That’s good advice by all. I live in Naples and have been fishing the area for the last 12 years. Do exactly what’s been suggested by the previous posters and you should catch fish. When are you planning on going?? Also you can rent a kayak at Caxambas and paddle over to Dickmans island for some good beach too. Just for me though, don’t fight the fish for to long the waters warm.


----------



## MannyA (Sep 13, 2021)

How can you fish the North end of Tiger Tail at dawn if it is closed at that time?


----------



## ChickenBone (Oct 12, 2017)

Tigertail is a good beach


----------

